
Information mapping: a research-based method for writing clear/user focused info - mettamage
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_mapping
======
mettamage
This little page has all my favorite topics on what is apparently called
information mapping. I was surprised this was a field, and it's a good
starting point that I want to dive off from. Maybe some of you think the same
way!

It also seems like a relevant topic for people who want to organize their own
knowledge.

Some cool things that I saw that I know a bit about:

\- Data visualization

\- Infographics

\- Knowledge visualization

\- Hypertext

\- Mind map

\- Sociogram

\- Issue tree

\- Design rationale

\- Wicked problem (aka a problem with multiple answers or no clear answers)

